# Школа эстрадного баяна и аккордеона



## diorel (29 Май 2015)

Решил создать школу эстрадного баяна и аккордеона для детей в коттеджном посёлке Вёшки на базе частной гимназии.В школе учатся дети довольно состоятельных родителей,директор школы поддержала мою идею и с сентября готова попробовать. Дайте совет,с чего начать,чтобы заинтересовать детей заниматься музыкой.Моё видение такое:
1.Минимум классических произведений;
2.Экзамены как на концерте;
3.Разучивание современных произведений в сопровождении минусовок,которые будут интересны детям;
4.Преподаватель всем своим видом должен показывать,что заниматься на аккордеонебаяне это круто.
  Добавьте пожалуйста ещё


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Май 2015)

1. Дети состоятельных стоматологов и менеджеров (Вёшки же...),- должны понять, что обязательной составляющей приличного воспитания является хорошее владение хотя бы одним музыкальным инструментом. Это надо вбить в их головы любой ценой.
2. Хороший костюм, хорошие манеры. Лёгкие намёки: аккордеон- удел аристократов. Кто не справится- ничего страшного, есть маракасы и бубен.
diorel (29.05.2015, 22:19) писал:


> заниматься на аккордеонебаяне это круто.


Не надо этих слов, сейчас не 90-е. Чадо расскажет маме- телеведущей, что дядя Денис использует такую лексику...


----------



## Y.P. (30 Май 2015)

, Kuzalogly (30.05.2015, 15:25) писал:


> 1. Дети состоятельных стоматологов и менеджеров (Вёшки же...),- должны понять, что обязательной составляющей приличного воспитания является хорошее владение хотя бы одним музыкальным инструментом. Это надо вбить в их головы любой ценой.


   
Можно принять как лозунг!


----------



## vev (30 Май 2015)

Y.P. писал:


> , Kuzalogly (30.05.2015, 15:25) писал:1. Дети состоятельных стоматологов и менеджеров (Вёшки же...),- должны понять, что обязательной составляющей приличного воспитания является хорошее владение хотя бы одним музыкальным инструментом. Это надо вбить в их головы любой ценой.
> Можно принять как лозунг!


Мы за ценой не постоим...

Простите, а чем классика то не угодила. Современное - это неплохо может быть, но уж очень примитивно и однообразно. Кроме "Бумера" есть много чего интересного. ИМХО


----------



## Y.P. (30 Май 2015)

Извините, но фундамент (то бишь классика) не может ни кому угождать - на нем все стоит. А все надстройки могут развиваться 
в зависимости от фантазии. чем больше таких направлений - тем красочней МИР!


----------



## shoufen (30 Май 2015)

Y.P. писал:


> Y.P. написал(а):
> 
> 
> > diorel написал(а):
> ...


----------



## shoufen (30 Май 2015)

shoufen]shoufen (30.05.2015, 16:46) писал:


> Y.P. писал:
> 
> 
> Y.P. писал:[QUOTE написал(а):
> ...


 [/quote]


----------



## shoufen (30 Май 2015)

Решил создать школу...посоветуйте с чего начать...   занавес!


----------



## zet10 (30 Май 2015)

Решил создать школу... Ну что ж? Хорошее решение! А у меня вопрос,кто в этой школе будет вести уроки Аккордеона? Вы Денис? Если же Вы, то становиться "спокойно" за музыкальное будущее детей,уж шибко разносторонняя Вы личность и Мастер по аккордеонам,и музыкант, и продавец и еще много много и...Становится как то не по себе от мысли,что твой ребенок ( в любой сфере будь то языки,спорт,медицина, )может попасть в руки  похожих "Энузазистов", а потом на выходе получить результат равный нулю.К сожалению сейчас появилось очень много людей в любых сферах,которые пытаться пустить пыль в глаза и очень сложно порой бывает родителям отличить "Зерна от плевел". Вот я думаю,ну ладно в этой сфере я знаю все от и до и меня сложно надуть, ну а вдруг мой ребенок захочет допустим заниматься не музыкой ,а чем либо другим где я не силен,а там процессом руководит  такой же "специалист на все руки"? Есть над чем поразмыслить и мне и я думаю многим.


----------



## Сергей С (30 Май 2015)

Ну совсем Дениску затравили! Ну нашел он себе ручеек, кормушечку - порадоваться бы за него! Ан нет, завидки берут. Тем дядям-тетям вообще не до наших дел, главное, чтоб дитятя сказал, что нравится. Мой знакомый под таким же соусом с учеником в его игрушки играл. Ему и самому это интересней было, игрушки крутые были. А мальчонка говорил:хочу чтоб этот дядя приезжал. Вот была работа! 
А ради ответов на поставленные вопросы люди в методиках копаются, практикой выверяют, да и вообще музыкой пропитываются. Так что начинайте как бог на душу положит, советами на форуме мы вам только кураж собъем, да уверенность в собственной успешности.
Искренне желаю этой затее долголетия и процветания. Аминь...


----------



## zet10 (30 Май 2015)

Сергей,да какие завитки?Вы о чем?... Я просто немного порассуждал в слух).   Но всё же я искренне надеюсь ,что Дениска не сам пойдет работать ( не похоже это на него), а наберет туда своих друзей. ... А ежели будет так,то я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям Сергея и желаю успешного процветания и талантливых учеников! Желаю удачи в новой затее!


----------



## Carpenter (1 Июн 2015)

*Zet10*, в самом деле. Будьте помягче с diorel.  Как то Вы мрачно с ним. Есть такая вещь как честная конкуренция.
А что касается знаний, опыта и профессионализма, то лично я, да и думаю большинство на этом форуме нисколько в Вас не сомневаются.
И планирую свои следующие, уже более серьезные инструменты приобретать только у Вас.


----------



## MAN (1 Июн 2015)

Carpenter (01.06.2015, 10:38) писал:


> Есть такая вещь как честная конкуренция.


 Прошу прощения, но ведь понятие конкуренции, помимо всего прочего, подразумевает наличие у конкурирующих сторон определённой общей цели, а посему, прежде чем давать советы, было бы крайне полезно разобраться в том, какую же именно цель преследует автор темы, намереваясь организовать обучение "богатеньких буратино" из частной гимназии игре на аккордеоне неких современных произведений под фанеру-минусовку, сводя при этом к минимуму ознакомление детей с классической музыкой.
А собственно почему исключительно современных? Какие произведения вообще считаются современными? Откуда уверенность в том, что детям могут быть интересны только современные произведения? Любопытно, предполагает ли предбудущий педагог знакомить своих учеников с народной музыкой?


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июн 2015)

MAN (01.06.2015, 12:54) писал:


> знакомить своих учеников с народной музыкой?


 Музыкой какого народа? 

Они здесь вряд ли задержатся, эти детишки. А в Великобритании обстановка с народной музыкой несколько иная.


----------



## MAN (1 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly (01.06.2015, 13:13) писал:


> Музыкой какого народа?


 Прежде всего того, из которого своими корнями происходят обучаемые, разумеется, но и других народов тоже конечно.
Kuzalogly (01.06.2015, 13:13) писал:


> Они здесь вряд ли задержатся, эти детишки. А в Великобритании обстановка с народной музыкой несколько иная.


 Простите, я не вполне понял Вашу мысль, разве музыкальное образование в этом плане как-то связано с возможной страной будущего проживания?
Может тогда им там в Вёшкинской гимназии и язык русский преподавать ни к чему? И литературу отечественную?


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2015)

Я не очень понимаю, а что даст такой подход? Если классическая школа, которая учит не просто бренчать "Бумера" или "Подмосковные вечера" в одной тональности, но готовит весь игровой аппарат (посадка, постановка рук, работа с мехом etc) для игры любого музыкального материала. Помимо этого закладывается необходимая база по теории музыки. Без всего этого вы получите в лучшем случае аналог дворового гитариста с тремя аккордами. Ну нельзя перепрыгнуть арифметику и сразу перейти к мат.анализу, Так и здесь не получится научить исполнительству. Это будет баянист двух-трех популярных мелодий, который не сможет самостоятельно, просто глядя в ноты, разобрать и сыграть произведение. 

Ну и отказ от исполнения классической музыки более чем сомнителен. Бетховена играли и в 18 и в 21-м веках, а вот большинство современных исполнителей и композиторов едва хватит на пару десятков лет.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Июн 2015)

diorel (29.05.2015, 22:19) писал:


> 1.Минимум классических произведений;2.Экзамены как на концерте;
> 3.Разучивание современных произведений в сопровождении минусовок,которые будут интересны детям;


 Денис!Ни один ребенок не сыграет сразу современное произведение, тем более под минусовку.
Им бы пальцем в нужную ноту попасть - это уже праздник.
С классикой ты тоже махнул. В первый год обучения программа строится в основном на простых народных попевках с простым ритмом и с простой запоминающейся мелодикой.
А если взять какое-нибудь современное произведение, записать его нотами и показать ученику, то от обилия сложного ритма ему кошмары будут сниться ближайшие года 3.
Можно попробовать обучать без нот, на слух. Но дети сложный ритм с синкопами и пунктиром воспроизводят с большим трудом.

В общем, эстрада это хорошо - но сначала надо базовый курс пройти. А эстраду постепенно внедрять нужно. Ведь в эстрадной музыке немного другая пальце-меховая артикуляция,немного другая манера игры.


А тут получается, что ты хочешь начинающего водителя посадить в болид Формулы 1


----------



## Аркадий Павлов (2 Июн 2015)

diorel (29.05.2015, 22:19) писал:


> Решил создать школу эстрадного баяна и аккордеона для детей в коттеджном посёлке Вёшки на базе частной гимназии.В школе учатся дети довольно состоятельных родителей,директор школы поддержала мою идею и с сентября готова попробовать. Дайте совет,с чего начать,чтобы заинтересовать детей заниматься музыкой.Моё видение такое:1.Минимум классических произведений;2.Экзамены как на концерте;3.Разучивание современных произведений в сопровождении минусовок,которые будут интересны детям;4.Преподаватель всем своим видом должен показывать,что заниматься на аккордеонебаяне это круто.  Добавьте пожалуйста ещё


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2016)

А вот между прочим, пока Вы здесь мечтали о создании школы, я уже создал одну виртуальную (плохо - но всё же) вот здесь - http://jazzforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=5&amp;t=6615


----------



## Сергей С (27 Янв 2016)

А интересно, жива затейка-то? Как там, детишки обеспеченных родителей, попавших под каток советов нашего форума, на баянах да аккордеонах? Или просто НАХ?


----------



## zet10 (27 Янв 2016)

Затейка благополучно канула в лету... Автор данного топика( он же Денис), скоропостижно покинул элитный поселок Вешки ( или как его там) и бросил детей полюбивших баян ,а так же их крутых родителей.Собственно о чем я и предполагал в самом начале,когда открылась эта тема.Этого и следовало ожидать,очередной пук в воду и не более,вобщем просто НАХ.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (27 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27.01.2016, 21:51) писал:


> пока Вы здесь мечтали о создании школы, я уже создал одну виртуальную


 Напоминает недавно прочитанную историю, как бабка, умирая, собирает внуков и говорит: завещаю вам ферму, курочек, виллу, ну и т.д. На вопрос, а где же все это (они слышали первый раз, что их бабка владеет всем этим), последовал ответ: как где? В Контакте, конечно...
И, кстати, что Вы там создали-то? Это же форум, не Вами созданный, но Вами используемый для общения с такими же посетителями. Где же Ваша виртуальная школа?


----------



## diorel (28 Янв 2016)

Юрий,ну ты как всегда прав...Не получилось в Вёшках...Попробуем соседний посёлок...Я же просто просил совета у профессионалов,как ещё привлечь детей к баяну.Пока ничего не сделали.,но не сдаёмся!


----------



## vater (28 Янв 2016)

В Череповце второй год работает частная школа искусств для детей и взрослых, где есть интересные наработки в области музыкального творчества. Это учреждение даже получило грант в 500 тыс. руб. и медаль «Сто лучших школ России». Почитать можно здесь: http://www.cherinfo.ru/news/78719


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 00:03) писал:


> И, кстати, что Вы там создали-то? Это же форум, не Вами созданный, но Вами используемый для общения с такими же посетителями. Где же Ваша виртуальная школа?


 Вот она, рецензированная между прочим - http://jazzforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=5&amp;t=6613

А с Вашими работами можно ознакомиться?


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
хоть убейте, не пойму каким образом это можно считать "школой", хоть и виртуальной... Да, есть ссылка на некий реферат, подвергнутый жесткой критике в первом же сообщении... И?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

vev (28.01.2016, 10:41) писал:


> Да, есть ссылка на некий реферат, подвергнутый жесткой критике в первом же сообщении... И?


 1. Я не считаю всё сказанное мне жесткой критикой.
2. И... ? И - есть смысл совершенствоваться и развиваться дальше. То есть - заниматься познанием. Вот что самое главное!


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2016, 10:46) писал:


> И - есть смысл совершенствоваться и развиваться дальше. То есть - заниматься познанием. Вот что самое главное!


Где "ШКОЛА" то? 
Совершенствуйтесь и развивайтесь хоть до бесконечности... Занимайтесь "познанием"...  Вам кто-то мешает? Или делать это Вы можете только публично, на людях?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

vev (28.01.2016, 10:51) писал:


> Или делать это Вы можете только публично, на людях?


 Именно! Просто в десятку!


----------



## zet10 (28 Янв 2016)

Diorel,понимаешь Денис,то что не получилось не страшно,у каждого бывает что то не получается.Просто мне кажется ,что эта идея и не реализовывалась,было некое громогласное заявление на сайте и не более.Может было бы правильнее вначале открыть школу,а потом спрашивать советы,а? Ну уж а если получится у тебя реализовать когда нить твою затею в каком нить из поселков обязательно сообщи...поддержим!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2016)

Дмитрий, Вы же утверждаете, что создали виртуальную школу, а школа предполагает наличие учеников (неужели, тоже виртуальных?), обучающихся по более-менее стройной программе. А по ссылке, что Вы даете, написано, что это "дипломная работа, а именно - реферат объемом 60 страниц с нотными примерами на тему "Развитие исполнительства на баяне и аккордеоне в области эстрадно-джазовой музыки". Работе уже 10 лет".
Ну, и где же ученики за 14 лет существования Вашей работы (текст на указанном Вами сайте написан в 2012 году, сейчас на календаре 2016), которую Вы вдруг стали называть виртуальной школой?
Далее, Вы просите отрецензировать эту вашу работу (а не "виртуальную школу").
Некто "Инженер", которому Вы, похоже доверяете, а, значит, и у других нет оснований ему не доверять, взялся за это дело.
И что же он пишет? Несколько цитат (переписывать полностью смысла не имеет, любой по Вашей же ссылке найдет то же самое):
_ "Первая проблема этой работы- в явном значительным несоответствии ее содержания с ее заголовком. В реферате общая история джаза расположена в введении, но тут совершенно отсутствует обзор истории джаза именно на указанных инструментах- баян и аккордеон- в разных странах... без которых не имеет даже смысла говорить об аккордеоновом джазе. Ничего не не говорится о разных подходах к джазу на аккордеоне, о джазовых традициях, созданных ведущими мировыми исполнителями , о блюзовых традициях американских негров в южных штатах... Отсутствует анализ влияний русских баянных традиций на российскую джазовую школу баяна и аккордеона – что несомненно имеет место
Очень похвально,что автор использует собстенные транскрипции, однако они не выстраиваются в стройную картину концепций.
Требуется раскрыть сначала общую картину, а потом показывать детали – от общего к частностям.
Заключение: данный реферат содержит только фрагменты необходимой информации для стройного методического курса по объявленной теме, однако его вполне можно включить в более обширную и глубокую работу."_
Вы принимаете эту рецензию, значит, она справедлива. И что Вы сделали после этого?
Что-нибудь изменили? Улучшили? Создали?
Что касается "моих работ", то я, в отличие от Вас, не пишу дипломных рефератов, а написанное, более 2 десятков лет назад в консе не выдаю за большое дистижение музыкальной науки и никому не навязываю это читать (в параллельной теме я же написал, что я ничего не предлагаю, поэтому Ваше обвинение, что я "тоже" пустозвон, не верно. Я ничего не предлагаю, если сам не могу или не собираюсь это делать). 
Если сильно захотите, можете на Youtube найти мои записи и послушать (мои имя и фамилия Вам известны).


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 11:04) писал:


> Вы принимаете эту рецензию, значит, она справедлива. И что Вы сделали после этого?Что-нибудь изменили? Улучшили? Создали?


 Чтобы в сознании, а соответственно и в работе произошел сдвиг по фазе - нужно время.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 11:04) писал:Вы принимаете эту рецензию, значит, она справедлива. И что Вы сделали после этого?Что-нибудь изменили? Улучшили? Создали? Чтобы в сознании, а соответственно и в работе произошел сдвиг по фазе - нужно время.


А что, неужто он еще не произошел?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2016)

Сколько? Год? Два? 10 лет? Вы написли эту работу не позже 2002. Рецензия была дана в 2012. Сейчас мы имеем 2016.
Если Вы сами согласны, что работа сырая, точнее, никакая, так зачем ее навязывать, да еще обзывать витруальной школой (вот это действительно что-то новое, никогда раньше не слышал такого) и утверждать, что Вы там чего-то создали?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

vev (28.01.2016, 11:16) писал:


> А что, неужто он еще не произошел?


 Отвечу. Скорее всего нет. Я этого пока не чувствую. По крайней мере, после рецензии я стал заниматься поиском и приобретением различных методических пособий, которые возможно в будущем помогут мне усовершенствовать мою работу - то есть, повысить квалификацию.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 11:19) писал:


> Если Вы сами согласны, что работа сырая, точнее, никакая, так зачем ее навязывать,


 зачем? Отвечу. 
1. Нет конкуренции. В противном случае дайте ссылки на подобные работы.
2. Я всё-таки выложил эту работу не в кругу баянистов (т.к. в кругу баянистов, т.е. - на кафедре баяна-аккордеона она тоже рецензирована и получила куда более высокую оценку и благоприятный отзыв) а в кругу джазменов. Согласитесь, разница принципиальна - отсюда и такая рецензия.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2016)

1) Павлов номер 2: "я выдвигаю идею, а если вы ее не принимаете, докажите, что это не так".
Дмитрий, есть конкуренция или нет конкуренции это не имеет значения. Если Вы что-то предлагаете, Вам и доказывать; если Вы что-то пишете и показываете, то это должно быть 100% качества. В противном случае ничего, кроме смеха, не вызывает. А потом, когда Вы лет через -надцать дозреете и завершите, никто не станет это читать просто потому, что доверия не будет.
2) Не согласен. Разница непринципиальная. И те, и те музыканты. Более того, Вы смешали понятия. Баянисты (аккордеонисты) могут быть джазменами и наооборот.
Я одного понять не могу: как Вы собираетесь учить кого-то джазу, если сами весьма путанно преставляете, что это такое?
Если же я не прав, не будете ли Вы так любезны записать какую-нибудь импровизацию (видео, не нотами) и выложить и дать ссылку послушать?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 12:24) писал:


> Я одного понять не могу: как Вы собираетесь учить кого-то джазу, если сами весьма путанно преставляете, что это такое?Если же я не прав, не будете ли Вы так любезны записать какую-нибудь импровизацию (видео, не нотами) и выложить и дать ссылку послушать?


 Скорее всего, Вы путанно представляете себе, что такое джаз. Причем здесь импровизация? Джаз - это далеко не только импровизация. Учить я никого не собираюсь. Я собираюсь писать пособие, естественно с нотными примерами. Для этого мне хватит и моего багажа опыта и знаний.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 12:24) писал:


> А потом, когда Вы лет через -надцать дозреете и завершите, никто не станет это читать просто потому, что доверия не будет.


 Это вообще не аргумент. То что написано мной, обязательно кто-то прочтёт. Не понимаю честно говоря, о каком доверии или втирании в чьё-то доверие идёт речь. Отписываюсь от темы и желаю ТС открытия реальной школы. А пособие - это, мягко говоря, мои проблемы.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2016, 12:35) писал:


> Учить я никого не собираюсь. Я собираюсь писать пособие, естественно с нотными примерами. Для этого мне хватит и моего багажа опыта и знаний.


Хотелось бы заметить, что учебное "пособие" обычно является обобщением многолетнего труда преподавателя. Именно тогда и появляется некая картинка у автора в голове, которая может быть интересной не только ему. Без соответствующего опыта это так и останется рефератом сомнительного качества.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

vev (28.01.2016, 12:47) писал:


> Именно тогда и появляется некая картинка у автора в голове, которая может быть интересной не только ему.


 Об авторах. Рекомендую Вам на досуге посмотреть -


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

vev (28.01.2016, 12:47) писал:


> Хотелось бы заметить, что учебное "пособие" обычно является обобщением многолетнего труда преподавателя.


 А в России нет образовательного стандарта для народников по джазу и соответствующих преподавателей. Так что вопрос, как минимум риторический.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2016, 12:35) писал:


> Скорее всего, Вы путанно представляете себе, что такое джаз. Причем здесь импровизация? Джаз - это далеко не только импровизация. Учить я никого не собираюсь.


 Я ж говорю - Павлов. Тот тоже цеплялся к отдельным словам и уходил от ответов. Хорошо, не импровизация. 
Не будете ли Вы так любезны записать какую-нибудь джазовую пьесу?
А если Вы никого не собираетесь учить, так что же Вы открыли и что же Вы предлагаете?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 13:03) писал:


> Не будете ли Вы так любезны записать какую-нибудь джазовую пьесу?


 Она уже записана. Даже две. Ноты нужно найти и отсканировать. Это композиции на темы советских джазменов - "Неудачное свидание" Цфасмана и "Уходит вечер" Варламова.GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 13:03) писал:


> А если Вы никого не собираетесь учить, так что же Вы открыли и что же Вы предлагаете?


 Перечитайте пожалуйста ВСЮ ТЕМУ вот по этой ссылке - http://jazzforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=5&amp;t=6615


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28.01.2016, 13:07) писал:


> Не будете ли Вы так любезны записать какую-нибудь джазовую пьесу?
> Она уже записана. Даже две. Ноты нужно найти и отсканировать.


 Не передергивайте, Дмитрий. Я же просил - видео, не нотами.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

GrigoryFainshtein (28.01.2016, 13:13) писал:


> Не передергивайте, Дмитрий. Я же просил - видео, не нотами.


 Я не передергиваю. Видео нет и не будет. Меня к сожалению не записали в те далекие годы, когда я исполнял свою обработку... Только ноты. Нужны ноты - оставьте ящик - скину.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

Согласен с Григорием: очень напоминает "баян Левша - 2-я серия"... Много тем и все ни о чем...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

vev (28.01.2016, 13:36) писал:


> Согласен с Григорием: очень напоминает "баян Левша - 2-я серия"... Много тем и все ни о чем...


 А я - не согласен. Лень читать темы и рефераты - Ваша проблема. Всех благ!


----------



## uri (28 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> vev (28.01.2016, 13:36) писал:Согласен с Григорием: очень напоминает "баян Левша - 2-я серия"... Много тем и все ни о чем... А я - не согласен. Лень читать темы и рефераты - Ваша проблема. Всех благ!


Прочитал я Ваш реферат. На школу это не тянет уж точно, только набор информации, ключевое слово здесь реферат... Касаемо народников, на мой взгляд, джаз играть можно и нужно, на наших инструментах. Но как и замечалось на джазовом форуме, наиболее близким будет направление "фьюжн". Причем должен быть лютый микс на основе наших фолк-традиций и джазовых приемов, гармонии ритма. Русские традиционные вещи намного интересней по мелосу, гармонии и ритму традиционных спиричуэлс, и в тех же закличках и т.д зарыт большой простор для джазовых метаморфрз. Тогда не будет противоречий в тембре и т.д. так сказать "когнитивного диссонанса" (который у многих имеется)). Другое дело что воплотить это не так просто, нужно знать и свои традиции и быть образованным в сфере джаза. Вопрос скорее всего в сформировавшемся мнении среди народников и любителей народного музицирования, а так же в узколобости и неком консерватизме штоли, многих музыкантов. Мне кажется время все расставит по своим местам...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

uri (28.01.2016, 17:05) писал:


> Мне кажется время все расставит по своим местам...


 Спасибо за конструктивный ответ! Думаю, что и меня время поставит на место. На какое - пока не могу сказать - время скажет лучше!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (28 Янв 2016)

uri (28.01.2016, 17:05) писал:


> Прочитал я Ваш реферат. На школу это не тянет уж точно, только набор информации, ключевое слово здесь реферат...


 Кстати, единственная русскоязычная школа по джазу на баяне и аккордеоне существует по-моему только у Власова - 
https://vk.com/doc174580395_233984795?hash=c60e2bd3427946142e&amp;dl=2ffa08fab29d
05051f


----------



## pravdorub (29 Янв 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> uri (28.01.2016, 17:05) писал:Прочитал я Ваш реферат. На школу это не тянет уж точно, только набор информации, ключевое слово здесь реферат... Кстати, единственная русскоязычная школа по джазу на баяне и аккордеоне существует по-моему только у Власова -
> https://vk.com/doc174580395_233984795?hash=c60e2bd3427946142e&amp;dl=2ffa08fab29d
> 
> 05051f


Поищите школы на других языках. В русскоговорящих странах не было еще ни одного толкового пособия на эту тему. Все что издавалось это просто "вода-водой"...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Янв 2016)

pravdorub (29.01.2016, 17:47) писал:


> Поищите школы на других языках.


 А перевод? На каких именно?
pravdorub (29.01.2016, 17:47) писал:


> В русскоговорящих странах не было еще ни одного толкового пособия на эту тему.


 Не сказал бы, что школа Власова - бестолковая.


----------

